# Glofish?



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Would I be able to have glofish with my betta in a 10g? If so, how many?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Glofish are pretty, and bright! But..... thats bad to mix with betta. My brother tried to introduce some glofish into his betta, but they were too flashy and the betta attacked the poor lil guys. Im pretty sure they are just danios, correct me if im wrong. But regular danios or zebra danios are better cuz they are not so flashy, so less attracting for the bettas to attack. Any who..... glofish are mad expensive any way... i see them from 4-6 bux.... kinds ridiculous i think, just cuz they are bright and pretty haha. Good luck if you try!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking between them or a different kind.. How about zebra danios? That was another idea I had.............


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Zebra danios should be fine. Glo fish are just Genetically modified for their color. Maybe try Rosy red minnows too. Those are only 13 cents at petsmart! Or feeder guppies.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

hmm, well how many zebras would I be able to fit???


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I had zebra danios with a female betta and they were all fine. I had 4 zebra danios, 1 female betta and 3 peppered cories all in a 10 gallon tank no problems.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, so maybe I'll get what you got...

I could have a betta, 4 zebras, and 3 cories... that sounds cool... That'll be an idea...

As of now, these are my choices~

1 betta and...

*4 zebra danios-3 corys
*6 zebra danios


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds good. I really love my cories, they're so fun to watch. And zebra danios are zippy little fish.
EDIT: Make sure you cycle your 10 gallon. Cories are pretty sensitive to water perameters.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I've had my tank set up for almost a year, so I'm pretty safe.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the help! I'm prob. going to get the cories and zebras, that'll be a cool tank!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Would it be ok if the zebras were long-finned? Or would that be a total no-no


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmmm..... It depends on your betta really. Some male bettas will live with Guppies with no problem and others.... well.... it isn't too pretty!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Long fins are a rule of thumb are usually no go, but if you would like to you could try! You never know. Also like mentioned above Rosy Red minnows are fun to watch. I like mine. I would be careful with the adding so many fish at once, you could disrupt the cycle. id add the corys then 2 weeks later add the danios.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

how about a couple of mystery snails (I think they are really apple snails in a sorority?


----------



## Puremuttz (Nov 6, 2009)

My Betta, Jasper, has a Blue Mystery Snail buddy "Gary". Other than trying to taste-test him at first introduction, he doesn't mind his new tank mate and even swims over to check up on Gary often to make sure he's still around. 

Once I get a 10g set up, I will probably add a 2nd one. They're neat little guys, I think.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm getting a Mystery snail soon. For my spawning tank.  I can't wait.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

All i know is that snails produce more waste than they clean. I wouldnt put one in less then 5 gals. When i get my 29 Gal and set up a sorority ima add one


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Also, snails need high levels of calcium, ph and kh, which make bettas prone to finrot and bacterial infections.


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I love my new snail Slick. He's so interesting to watch!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

kstiles.........be careful if u put snails in your sorority, i had to remove mine, the girls would not stop pecking at them


----------



## Shadow6558 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a male CT with 6 glofish (2 of each color) and my beta doesn't even notice them. I also have a couple cory's and three mollies, one dalmatian, one silver and one black. Occasionally my beta will flare or chase the silver and black mollies, but there isn't any nipping, they just go to the other side of the tank.


----------



## AznArth (Dec 24, 2009)

This is kind of off topic but... How are those glofish coming along with the betta fish?? are heard that since they are related to danios they are fin nippers and will nip on the betta's fins! is this true? have you had any experience of your glofish doing this to your betta?


----------



## Shadow6558 (Jan 18, 2010)

So far, they haven't shown any agression towards each other, I just got the green ones the other day, as for the others, I've had them for a while, they will swim with each other, but even with six glofish they don't gang up on the beta. I am still watching, but I say they get along just as well as my albino cory's


----------



## AznArth (Dec 24, 2009)

thats good to hear...i was planning on getting a group of 4-5glofish and a cory tommorow but now my beta is velvet and im kind of clueless on weather or not i should take out all my water out of my tank or just to partial water changes grrr


----------



## Shadow6558 (Jan 18, 2010)

I would wait until it gets treated, from what I've read, I would do the following-

Raise water temperature
Dim lights for several days
Add aquarium salt
Discontinue carbon filtration during treatment
Treat with copper sulphate for ten days

Hope your fish gets better, Dracos(my male CT) is in my Avatar, he's the one living with my glofish


----------



## AznArth (Dec 24, 2009)

ya but do i have to do all that even if the fish isnt inside the tank anymore? with just the water? (btw thx for the info!)


----------



## Shadow6558 (Jan 18, 2010)

To be honest I'm not entirely sure, I haven't had a beta with velvet.

You could probably clean it really well, letting all of the water out. Just make sure if you use any cleaning supplies you wash them out really well too. I would use really hot water, since the higher temperature seems to kill/weaken the parasite.

Wish I could help more...


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Man! If I get a 10 gallon I would LOVE to have some Glofish!!! <3 But I think I'm just gonna get a 5 gallon and either 2 ADFs or a mystery snail. =P I'd love to have a purple one! =]

Good luck with your plans!


----------



## Shadow6558 (Jan 18, 2010)

Glofish are really cool and easy to take care of, I would definitely recommend for a first time fish. They are amazing with a blacklight. If you have the option of getting a ten gallon, I would


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

AznArth said:


> thats good to hear...i was planning on getting a group of 4-5glofish and a cory tommorow but now my beta is velvet and im kind of clueless on weather or not i should take out all my water out of my tank or just to partial water changes grrr


You'd have to get at least 4 cories, not just one, for it's a schooling fish.
So a single cory would be well out of it's element.
but once cured, you could get four.
If you have at least a ten gallon.
good luckk!!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

@Shadow6558
(Albino Cory's- 2 need name )
If you have a two, you should have them in a group of four, but it may be too much with the other fish.


----------



## Shadow6558 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea, I was waiting until I get my bigger tank tomorrow, for now, they just swim around with the glofish


----------

